# Perian conflit avec codec d'origine de l'Apple Tv ?



## imagesurmac (23 Novembre 2008)

Messieurs,

l'un de vous dit dans un post (que je n'arrive pas à retrouver par "recherche" ) quelque part sur ce forum que le fait d'intaller Perian (par exemple avec l'aTv Flash) ferait je cite en substance "perdre le 720p" car Perian ne le gère pas. 

Si je lis bien cela voudrait dire que l'Apple Tv ne lirait plus les 720p... du tout, ( Perian prenant la main sur le boîtier.)

ou les deux sont-ils utilisables ? ce qui voudrait dire que l'on ne pourra jamais de toute façon lire un dvx 720p (puisque perian only)


----------

